# re connecting with old friend



## theetoeturtle (May 5, 2009)

After being betrayed by a group of friends and being terribly hurt.
(it felt like having my heart ripped out and stomped on) Three years later I decided after much hesitation on my part, to re connect with an old high school chum. We were best friends. And best of all she lives just down the street from me. She was very happy to hear from me.
Some back history. The reason I stopped calling her so many years ago was that she was always busy. She never seemed to have time to get together. I finally gave up.
Well, fast forward to today. I gave her a call, and we talked for a whole hour. Catching up with our lives. It was so nice. Before we hung up I said, we should get together, its been too long. 
She said, basicaly she didn't know when she could, she is really busy. She said today I happen to get lucky because it was her day off. And even then she had things to do. 
After I got off the phone I broke down in tears.
Nothing had changed. Still same old same old....again.
 
I know disapointment is a part of life, but when you have been wacked over the head so many times(figuratively of course)
You're not going to try again. 
It just made me say to myself, why bother even calling her again? Why did I bother calling in the first place?
Should I give her a chance. Am I expecting too much right off the bat? Thanks.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Forget about her. I know it's really hard and sad when we want to still be friends with old friends & they don't have the time. You will find new friends.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not close to many of my high school friends. Yes, I love talking to them once in a great while & catch up... But honestly, I don't really want a "new best friend" again. I'm too tied up in my own problems & life throwing me huge curves, I don't really have time to do more than a catch up every now & again.

I'm sorry that you were so hurt when you hung up... but at least she was honest with you about how her life is going. Honest with you about not having the time to be chummy friends again. 

I'm sure she was completely honest when she said she was very happy to hear from you. You're probably part of her past, in a more relaxed time of her life, that he misses dearly.. But just cannot afford to fit into her hectic schedule now.


----------

